# General > Recipes >  How do you cook the perfect roast beef?

## Amowat

Does anyone know how to cook a perfect roast beef?  Never seem to get it right.  It always seems a bit tough even though I use a good joint.  What is the best temperature to cook it at?  Any tips would be appreciated.

----------


## dragonfly

the best way I've found of cooking a roast of joint is in the slow cooker, just shove it in with a little water and leave it in there on low for the day, lovely and moist and the juices help make wonderfully flavoured gravy

----------


## tonkatojo

Spot on DRAGONFLY, pleased to see someone else does not agree with all this chefy rubbish (first 1/4'' cooked the rest raw syndrome) with blood running all over the plate.

----------


## Julia

Got to agree too, I bung mine in the slow cooker on low overnight, I do sear the meat on all sides first though in a really hot frying pan just to seal in the juices.  When you get up in the morning the kitchen is filled with the lovely aroma of roastng beef....

----------


## sassylass

Meat straight from the fridge into the oven will turn out tough. After you rinse the roast, let it stand for about 45 minutes, then put it into a hot oven and immediately reduce the heat to medium. After the roast is done, let it rest again for about 15 minutes before slicing. This works for me.

----------


## unicorn

I spread some mustard on mine to add to the taste mmmm...

----------


## Bobinovich

Slices of roast beef from the butchers - no waste, no mess, spot on!  :Wink: 

Now as for roast tatties, that's something I've had a few goes at now and they're really getting there  :Grin:

----------


## poppett

For my sins I was volunteered to cook for a chef last weekend.

I roasted the lamb in a hot oven for about half an hour per pound, resting it for about half an hour before carving it.

Cheated with the silverside as I used it to make stock the day before to make soup.   Cut it cold then warmed it in the gravy made from half a pint of its own stock.   If anyone noticed the cheat nothing was said, and all the plates were cleared.   But silverside I normally do for 20mins per pound and 20 mins extra and leave to stand whilst roasties are in on a higher heat (four/five for meat, 7 for roasties)

----------


## A9RUNNER

I seal mine in a hot frying pan then its into the slow cooker overnight. Smells and tastes amazing and just so tender!! Wait until its cool before carving then warm it through in the gravy.

----------


## dirdyweeker

I too favour the slow cooker but also occasionally use my "enamel" lidded roasting dish. Both keep the meat tender and moist.
The slow cooker is one of my regular cooking utensils.

----------


## hotrod4

I use variations on what many have posted. I also smear mine in Mustard. Seal the flavour in a large pan. Then I put it in an oven proof dish covered in tinfoil with a good drop of water and cook slowly.
Its a bit of a mix of slow/pot roasting/oven roasting.


I also stick a knife through it halfway through cooking to release the flavours into the stock.

----------


## chef4celebrations

do mine the same way
must be the same basic training!!!!!!lol
good old mr Forbes   ah ?

----------


## honey

> the best way I've found of cooking a roast of joint is in the slow cooker, just shove it in with a little water and leave it in there on low for the day, lovely and moist and the juices help make wonderfully flavoured gravy


 
me too.. i put chopped onion, carrot and potato in the bottom with some stock, then blend that for the tastiest thickest gravy  :Smile:

----------


## hotrod4

> do mine the same way
> must be the same basic training!!!!!!lol
> good old mr Forbes   ah ?


Cant remember the guy who taught me how to do that. There was a chinese guy called Dau i think who was good.He was a civvy.
Best teacher I ever had was a guy called Bryn Evans who taught me everything I still use today when I was in Dover.

----------

